Ask HN: Why should I believe the Bloomberg reports regarding SuperMicro? - ipunchghosts
======
ipunchghosts
Bloomsberg has no evidence other than a confidential source. Both Apply and
Amazon deny the allegations. The US Govt has said nothing, neither has any
other government. Why should we believe any of this?

~~~
java-man
1\. because it is technically possible?

2\. we should not 'believe'. but we should demand an investigation, and if it
is true, then we may want to consider investing a bit into securing our
infrastructure. maybe. maybe the agencies that are tasked with actually
protecting our infrastructure actually do their job? instead of, you know,
intercepting our communications.

and if it is not true, then we know who published the news, and who should
publish a retraction and maybe pay a fine.

